# Lagun FT-1 Mill



## Ryanjax (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all!  New here as I'm new to machining.  19yr Navy man hoping to retire in the next couple years.

I have my first machine tool purchase!  It's a Lagun FT-1 SN#:  SF-6663.  According to Lagun it's a mid 1976 mill.  It needs some cleaning up but seems to operate fine.  It has a mitutoyo DRO that was displaying an e message on the X-axis.  It also came with tons of tooling!

Does anyone have a manual for this mill?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Ryanjax (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on this rotary indexer?


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 3, 2017)

Ryanjax said:


> Does anyone have any info on this rotary indexer?


Here you go.  This is about as close as you are going to get.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/b-s-dividing-head-n0-0-1-2-specs-pdf.2216/


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 3, 2017)

The lagun is a nice machine.  I have a clausing kondia which is a lagun with a clausing badge.  It came with the manual.  I don't know if it has any info on the belt change head. Mine is vs.  The rest of the mill looks basically the same.


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 4, 2017)

I purchased one from this some time back. Decent quality for a reproduction.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LAGUN-FTV-1...268122?hash=item4404bcf39a:g:5X8AAOxyY3ZRu7wM


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi welcome to the site, nice mill lots of good extras also. Did the bender come with it too. The dro may be loose wire or several other things , reader head not lined up broken but others may have more on it. Still nice mill really.


----------

